# Questions about correct grip...



## MaartenSFS (Apr 20, 2007)

I was wondering what the correct way is to grip a stick. Is it the ring and middle finger that use the most strength, or does it vary between styles? When you spin it you should let it roll over the back (or front) of your hand and then let mostly those two fingers "catch" it again, right? Also when you strike forward, you sort of snap it... also using strength mostly with those two fingers, aye? Is this correct or am I way out of line?


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> I was wondering what the correct way is to grip a stick. Is it the ring and middle finger that use the most strength, or does it vary between styles? When you spin it you should let it roll over the back (or front) of your hand and then let mostly those two fingers "catch" it again, right? Also when you strike forward, you sort of snap it... also using strength mostly with those two fingers, aye? Is this correct or am I way out of line?


 
Perhaps I'm not following you when you're saying, "Let it roll over the back of your hand," but IMO, its better to keep a solid grip.  Sure, during some twirling moves, the grip loosens a bit, but keep in mind, that when you're striking, you need to be holding the stick, otherwise you're going to have it fly out of your hand.

Styles may vary, this is just my personal choice.

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2007)

MJS said:


> Perhaps I'm not following you when you're saying, "Let it roll over the back of your hand," but IMO, its better to keep a solid grip. Sure, during some twirling moves, the grip loosens a bit, but keep in mind, that when you're striking, you need to be holding the stick, otherwise you're going to have it fly out of your hand.
> 
> Styles may vary, this is just my personal choice.
> 
> Mike


 
It is also a very good personal choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Having a good solid grip is important and where someone grips the stick can vary based on certain goals within a system.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 20, 2007)

The rolling over the hand is refering to "twirling", yes. My meaning about the grip is more general though. Which fingers should use the most power before, during, and after an attack?


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2007)

MaartenSFS said:


> The rolling over the hand is refering to "twirling", yes.


 
When I twirl, the stick is still in my hand.  Again, perhaps I'm misunderstanding, but I got the impression that you were talking about the stick leaving your hand.  Do I loosen my grip a bit? Sure, but again, I have control of that stick.



> My meaning about the grip is more general though. Which fingers should use the most power before, during, and after an attack?


 
I usually keep a firm grip, so all the fingers are coming into play.  I've seen some people, when doing a downward strike loosen up a bit and then use a snapping movement with the wrist.  Again, personal preference.

Mike


----------



## tellner (Apr 20, 2007)

In my experience twirling is good for dexterity, coordination and fun. For trying to hit people without getting hit choose a comfortable grip that will ensure that you keep a hold of the damned thing 

The correct grip depends on a lot of things including the size and shape of your hands and what you are holding onto.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 20, 2007)

MJS said:


> When I twirl, the stick is still in my hand. Again, perhaps I'm misunderstanding, but I got the impression that you were talking about the stick leaving your hand. Do I loosen my grip a bit? Sure, but again, I have control of that stick.


 
     Hm... It's still touching my hand, but certainly I don't have a complete grip on it for a split second.



MJS said:


> I usually keep a firm grip, so all the fingers are coming into play. I've seen some people, when doing a downward strike loosen up a bit and then use a snapping movement with the wrist. Again, personal preference.
> 
> Mike


 
Yes, exactly that. I like the feel of that. I'm glad that I'm not the only one.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 20, 2007)

tellner said:


> In my experience twirling is good for dexterity, coordination and fun. For trying to hit people without getting hit choose a comfortable grip that will ensure that you keep a hold of the damned thing


 
I certainly differentiate between training and fighting techniques.  I just don't see how you can keep a firm grip on the stick AND still twirl it, without making it look robotic. I mean, the stick should go straight back and straight over, right? How can you do that with a tight grip?



tellner said:


> The correct grip depends on a lot of things including the size and shape of your hands and what you are holding onto.


 
So it's not one-size-fits-all? =P


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 20, 2007)

Gripping the stick. 

Hold the stick in your off hand and lay it across your off arm so the middle is in your off hand palm. Press the stick into your desired hand. It should fit into the webbing of the hand between the thumb and index finger. (* This is how my Balintawak instructor taught it *)

As others mentioned keeping a tight grip with all the fingers is desired. While twirling I still keep it tight. If I need more movement of the cane it means I need more flexibility in the wrist or I need to use body mechanics to accomplish the task. 

I do a varition of the above. Instead of placing it into the webbing and then bringing the fingers around to grip, I place it at the base of the fingers and roll the fingers and stick into the webbing.


----------



## Salagubang (Apr 20, 2007)

whatever suggestion you read OR watch all the video clips in youtube 
you wont understand it.....

You have to train with someone who knows how to do it (twirling) 
or been teaching how to do twirling...

i know theres no FMA instructors at your area at the moment
but thats the only way...twirling can be painful if you dont know
how to do it

just my opinion!!


----------

